# 1968 Stock AC Question



## young99 (Oct 4, 2010)

I really know very little about the AC systems on cars and was hoping to ask for some pointers. 

I picked up a 68 tempest parts car that has almost a full AC system. It is just missing the compressor. The system was still in tact and did not look rusty from what i could tell. If it is cost efficient I was planning to use this system on my 68 GTO build.

I needed the radiator support core and radiator for my car so I have already dissembled the evaporator and Receiver Dryer( i guess that's what it is called).

Well that's my back story and I was hoping to ask:
1. is there a way to tell if these parts are still good while they are off the car?
2. Has anyone seen a post on how to restore these types of parts? (or what to coat or how to paint them?)


----------

